# Article: Anti-depressants and sex



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

Something people dealing with a low drive spouse should be aware of:

The joy of sex after Prozac - Salon.com


----------



## vms (Dec 17, 2014)

I started on Zoloft less than a week ago. A very low dose. Immediately my libido tanked along with ability to orgasm. So now it's like... sex just doesn't seem all that interesting. I'm very HD, normally, but it's not much fun when you go from being multiorgasmic to "No way it's happening." 

I'm thankful this is just temporary while I deal with current stresses. No way would I take this long term.


----------



## SecondTime'Round (Jan 15, 2015)

vms said:


> I started on Zoloft less than a week ago. A very low dose. Immediately my libido tanked along with ability to orgasm. So now it's like... sex just doesn't seem all that interesting. I'm very HD, normally, but it's not much fun when you go from being multiorgasmic to "No way it's happening."
> 
> I'm thankful this is just temporary while I deal with current stresses. No way would I take this long term.


I have been on and off Zoloft for the last 5 years. Currently on, and plan on staying on it. That is a very unfortunate side effect, but it does go away after 3 or 4 months. The orgasm part. I've always been a little LD anyway, so I don't notice much of a change in my libido. I'm currently actually HD because my SO is going through a period of very LD and other things.


----------



## vms (Dec 17, 2014)

This is my third time taking it. Last time was about 10 years ago. I never had side effects before, but this time I have the aforementioned plus tremors. 

I had lost weight due to stress/anxiety and need to gain that back, and I have my appetite back now. My insomnia isn't as bad either. I was only getting about 4 hours of sleep at night, but I'm averaging 7 now. My general anxiety level is lower now too. 

But no way will I sacrifice enjoyable sex for longer than necessary.


----------



## SecondTime'Round (Jan 15, 2015)

vms said:


> This is my third time taking it. Last time was about 10 years ago. I never had side effects before, but this time I have the aforementioned plus tremors.
> 
> I had lost weight due to stress/anxiety and need to gain that back, and I have my appetite back now. My insomnia isn't as bad either. I was only getting about 4 hours of sleep at night, but I'm averaging 7 now. My general anxiety level is lower now too.
> 
> But no way will I sacrifice enjoyable sex for longer than necessary.


This time when I went back on it (about 3 or 4 months ago) my tremors lasted for maybe 4-5 days. I hope yours improve!!


----------



## vms (Dec 17, 2014)

Thanks. They have lessened, and now are only noticeable really when I'm close to time to take the pill. Withdrawal symptoms, I guess.


----------



## jorgegene (May 26, 2012)

"When Jarett, 46, went on Celexa, he soon found it difficult to orgasm. “Everything else worked and it felt good,” he says, “but alas, crossing the cusp was nary impossible.” Of course, there was also a benefit to that: “When I was with a lover, it was nice, because it all felt as good and I could just keep going and not have to worry about losing control,” he said. “But that was a double-edged knife — so to speak — in that eventually all good things should come to a conclusion.” Shortly after he went off Celexa, his orgasms came back strong. It was a huge relief — at least for his solo sessions. As for partnered sex, he occasionally misses the “go-forever” thing.” FROM THE ARTICLE

This was exactly me. Back in 2006-2007 I was on prozac for a while. Like Jarret, my sexual libido was fine. My erection was fine. Only my ejaculation was affected. I could not ejaculate during sex of any kind except myself. My girlfriend at the time wondered why I couldn't. It actually didn't bother me too much.
I could please her for a long time and so I figured sex was good.

As soon as I stopped (weeks?), I was back to normal.

My conclusion? The temporary side effects were worth the offset of depression. On the other hand, if it had affected my ability to erect it would not have been worth it, or I would have at least considered not taking it.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

Celexa is having a little effect on my libido. It's calmed the storm a bit. No effects on erection, and only slight effects on orgasm. All in all, a good trade off.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

vms said:


> I started on Zoloft less than a week ago. A very low dose. Immediately my libido tanked along with ability to orgasm. So now it's like... sex just doesn't seem all that interesting. I'm very HD, normally, but it's not much fun when you go from being multiorgasmic to "No way it's happening."
> 
> I'm thankful this is just temporary while I deal with current stresses. No way would I take this long term.


I haven't experienced this myself.. but I have a story of the profound difference it can make in sex drive....

I was the listening ear to a friend who was wholly frustrated in her marriage, that mid life surge going on....her H just didn't care about sex.. it was driving her CRAZY- he only wanted it like 2 times a month, always too tired... .she was sooo frustrated with him, she was thinking of leaving him even...she even mentioned possible cheating it was so difficult for her.... she didn't want to do that.. I advised her as best I could...

Then not long after this.. she had some other health issues, and was put on* Zoloft*...and WOW... they were getting along GREAT.. all that was in the past.. and she told me she doesn't even think about sex now. 

I was thinking, that would be a death sentence to a spouse who loves sex ....but OK.. it's working for them ...and yeah, I was happy she's content now.


----------



## In Absentia (Aug 21, 2012)

I've been on them, on and off... libido went, could get an erection but couldn't finish off... all in all, a very frustrating experience. I'm off them now - forever - after a while, you feel like a zombie.

My wife's been on them for 15 years... we hardly have sex... she's lost her sex drive completely...


----------

